# Possible Sr.show doe????



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

This is Mavis my sr doe she's 6 I was thinking of showing her this year she is 6 days dress makes a gall a day right-now and growing what do you think of her? Sorry for the bad kidding clip it was a last minute thing bra she's not full in this pic I'll get a good pic of her udder tonight Pleas be honest thanks.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be better to see a full udder pic.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

She'll be full again at7 tonight but how's her confirmation also I'll post pics of her doeling from this year to debating on bringing her to if I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Body wise her conformation is pretty good, long and level good depth of body, uphill build, good angulation to the rear legs, strong feet and legs and it looks like her toes are pretty tight which for an Alpine is really good. For her udder, it looks like she is lacking height and attachments in the rear, she could use more lateral (side) attachments (these should run partway down the inside of the legs), her teats are pretty big too which is typically discounted on, it is hard to tell the placement without her being full but it looks like they could be more centrally placed on her udder. Her foreudder appears fairly smooth and extends pretty far out in front which is good. A full pic would help, but if you look at her side view, see who the teats point forward? They should point straight down, now if you take and lift her udder up in the rear (giving her more height and stronger attachments in the rear) this would bring her teats back more towards the hind legs and make them point straight down. You could show her, it is hard to say how she will do as the type of goats varies from state to state.

I like your sign in the background of the second pic by the way


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Her udder was still not tight and she's only 8 days fresh but that's it and I put one pic of her doeling to


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

oxhilldairy said:


> Her udder was still not tight and she's only 8 days fresh but that's it and I put one pic of her doeling to
> View attachment 61739
> View attachment 61740
> View attachment 61741
> ...


Her udder needs better fore udder attachments

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Her udder isn't the greatest. She needs to be higher and wider in the rear, teats are a tad too large and should be more centered, and her fore needs more extension. I'd like to see a 12 hour fill so as to capacity. On the scorecard, the mammary is 35 points, so that is something to take into consideration.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree with the udder issue and her teats are huge. Cute kid. I would show her but not expect a big title.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

The buck I bought is to improve udder attachment and rear udder and boddy length I will be doing her 24 hour pic tomorrow ( I wanted to see for myself). But for a older doe is she alright? I dot want to go far with her just wanted to know if I'll be picked on for even thinking she's show-able her doeling who I named Marla isn't doing to well right now she has the runs :/ the mothers name is Mavis the buck is marlin so I got Marla 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not a terrible doe to start from. Needs an entirely new udder. Front legs are set to far forward. They should like up directly under her shoulders. And because of that she has even less of a brisket then should probably would have. Looks a little posty in the second batch of pictures and maybe toes out a bit. The set up pictures are much better. But they are set up pictures and should. I would first work on finding an udder buck and fixing that as thats the biggest fault area that I can see from the pictures. Does look to have a nice top line and depth of barrel.


----------

